# Naruto Shippuden: Gekitou Ninja Taisen EX 3 (Wii)



## destinator (Aug 29, 2008)

I know there are some old prediction threads already but nothing "official" and I doubt the users gonna update their first post there.


*Naruto Shippuden: Gekitou Ninja Taisen EX 3*

System: Wii
Developer: 8ing
Publisher: Takara/Tomy
Release: End of 08
Players: 1-4
Controls: Wiimote (most likely GC and Classic Controller as well but not yet confirmed)

Announcement:  - thanks to jodecideion

*Confirmed Characters:*



Characters from previews games that are not yet confirmed but most likely in the game.

​
Going to add some more stuff later.


----------



## TheWon (Aug 29, 2008)

Man how you going to steal my thunder like that. I already posted that stuff in the EX3 Predict Thread!" See this what happens when you use the search option. LOL!


----------



## Seany (Aug 29, 2008)

God i love these games.

Bah it can't be played with a freeloader can it? hasn't Nintendo locked it already?


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Aug 29, 2008)

I like alot of the Naruto games man but I dont have one for wii yet


----------



## TheWon (Aug 29, 2008)

Mr. Toon said:


> God i love these games.
> 
> Bah it can't be played with a freeloader can it? hasn't Nintendo locked it already?



Dude! Homebrew your Wii. The regoin free works. 
I wonder how far will they go into it.


----------



## ryne11 (Aug 29, 2008)

Hidan looks sex. Kakuzu looks badass

Nice


----------



## Purgatory (Aug 30, 2008)

..IT took them THIS long to add Neji?


----------



## TheWon (Aug 30, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> ..IT took them THIS long to add Neji?[/QUOTE
> 
> No Neji was in part 1


----------



## Koi (Aug 30, 2008)

Oh hell yes.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 30, 2008)

Fuck yeah!!!!

FRS upcoming? I'm in. I'm so fucking in right now. Love the fact this is announced and going by that logic Accel 3 will be announced soon.


----------



## Nakiro (Aug 30, 2008)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Fuck yeah!!!!
> 
> FRS upcoming? I'm in. I'm so fucking in right now. Love the fact this is announced and going by that logic Accel 3 will be announced soon.


There might not be Accel 3.


----------



## ZigZag (Aug 30, 2008)

Nakiro said:


> There might not be Accel 3.



Yeah...they might follow the Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm system and just put the shippuden characters in.


But i'm sure Oro is in EX3; I thought I saw him in one of the scans.


----------



## Seany (Aug 30, 2008)

> But i'm sure Oro is in EX3; I thought I saw him in one of the scans.


and for the love of god they better update his moveset this time..


----------



## thesh00ter (Aug 30, 2008)

^^^don't hold ur breathe peeps


----------



## MS81 (Aug 30, 2008)

Nakiro said:


> There might not be Accel 3.



yeah ultimate storm will have all shippuuden characters instead.t


----------



## NL|MegaMika (Aug 30, 2008)

Wow, can't wait (like every year) for the game to be released. Going to pre-order this one as soon as I can. Will be funny next year, with all the Akatsuki by then (hopefully they're up to Pain and that paper-chick around that time) they can rename the series to Akatsuki Gekitou Ninja Taisen EX ^^


----------



## ZigZag (Aug 30, 2008)

Why did they even put PTS Naruto and PTS Sasuke in EX2? Was it just to take up space? I mean they pretty much just took them from Rev1. The character's audio was off too, and the characters didn't even correspond to other characters not even to each other...

So my question is, will they keep the PTS characters in EX3? Or will they just drop them to make more room? To me I really don't care if they end up dropping them, I never really used them anyways.


----------



## NL|MegaMika (Aug 30, 2008)

Well, I'm still amazed they removed all GNT4 characters and backgrounds. Imagine how great EX3 would be with all that content...


----------



## ZigZag (Aug 30, 2008)

Yeah that would make it more fun to play; it would be sort of like Accel 2 with the PTS characters and all.

Do you think EX3 will have Kurenai? They can easley get her from Rev2, and I say it would be a bad idea..


----------



## destinator (Aug 30, 2008)

zigzag101 said:


> Yeah that would make it more fun to play; it would be sort of like Accel 2 with the PTS characters and all.
> 
> Do you think EX3 will have Kurenai? They can easley get her from Rev2, and I say it would be a bad idea..



I wouldnt wonder if Kurenai IS actually from GNTEX3 and they just included her into Rev2 .


----------



## TheWon (Aug 30, 2008)

destinator said:


> I wouldnt wonder if Kurenai IS actually from GNTEX3 and they just included her into Rev2 .



I think they made her for the american version only. They should put her in EX3. This would be a good chance for them to add characters they may have missed.

Also guys I think Bandai pulled a DBZ Burst Limit and their will not be a Accel 3. Releasing the same game to both sides. Remember the PS3 is region free. To double you developing cost for 2 games. When you can just make 1 and sell them to both. By the time the make part 2. Shippuden will be  out here.
Since the Wii is region locked there are 2 separate markets.


----------



## BlueFox! (Aug 30, 2008)

Nakiro said:


> There might not be Accel 3.



Agreed.My reason for that, CC2 officially said that NA2 was the last game of the whole NH series.....now I myself don't want to believe this but whatever happens,happens. Now I can refer with Kojima and the MGS series,he worked on the Snes versions,MGS1 and 2. Now from what I read somewhere his team worked on MGS3 and from my point of view,I think after the release of MGS2 and when MGS3 was out,he was working on MGS4 from that whole time.

Now for the NH series I think they're doing the same thing here,IMO.I think after the release if UNS they may have been working undercover with NA3(I'm hoping) now from Des,also known as destinator here gave Shishi-rendan some possibility that it may happen:Link removed 

But I'm thinking myself,this may be a mistake or this is the real deal but lets hope its the real deal.



MS81 said:


> yeah ultimate storm will have all shippuuden characters instead.t


Now saying things like that isn't necessary but hey if you think so,go ahead but yeah I honestly think if there is no hope for NA3,UNS2 WILL come out but maybe..just maybe they will release both of the games.


----------



## destinator (Aug 30, 2008)

jodecideion said:


> I think they made her for the american version only. They should put her in EX3. This would be a good chance for them to add characters they may have missed.
> 
> Also guys I think Bandai pulled a DBZ Burst Limit and their will not be a Accel 3. Releasing the same game to both sides. Remember the PS3 is region free. To double you developing cost for 2 games. When you can just make 1 and sell them to both. By the time the make part 2. Shippuden will be  out here.
> Since the Wii is region locked there are 2 separate markets.



I have no clue what you try to say, Wii and PS2/3 games are made by totally different people and even different teams are working on BL and NUNS/NHA2 so it has not much to do with each other.



BlueFox! said:


> Now for the NH series I think they're doing the same thing here,IMO.I think after the release if UNS they may have been working undercover with NA3(I'm hoping) now from Des,also known as destinator here gave Shishi-rendan some possibility that it may happen:Link removed
> 
> But I'm thinking myself,this may be a mistake or this is the real deal but lets hope its the real deal.



Wasnt sure if I should post that anywhere (except SR) since it means nothing and a lot of people might go crazy over nothing .

IMHO the possibilites for NHA3 are giving. The last update on the NHA2 mentioned on how succesfull the series was and they were moving on to a new project. NUNS is also pretty much done (they have shown a pretty much final version at GC) so most of the people with general designing abilities should be free or working on new projects for some time already. Also the PS2 is STILL going strong in Japan. I have no clue how well NHA2 did in terms of profit but if it has done well I see good chances that they might pull another part for the sake of profit.


----------



## TheWon (Aug 30, 2008)

destinator said:


> I have no clue what you try to say, Wii and PS2/3 games are made by totally different people and even different teams are working on BL and NUNS/NHA2 so it has not much to do with each other./QUOTE]
> 
> 
> My comment was about the EX3 game. Which I think they may add characters they may have missed in the EX series so far.
> ...


----------



## MS81 (Aug 31, 2008)

BlueFox! said:


> Now saying things like that isn't necessary but hey if you think so,go ahead but yeah I honestly think if there is no hope for NA3,UNS2 WILL come out but maybe..just maybe they will release both of the games.



nah I meant the sequel.


----------



## destinator (Sep 4, 2008)

better quality scan


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 4, 2008)

zigzag101 said:


> Yeah...they might follow the Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm system and just put the shippuden characters in.



They better fucking continue the other UN series for PS2.


----------



## Seany (Sep 5, 2008)

Holy shit that Sasuke scene on the scan!  we all know which part that is


----------



## destinator (Sep 5, 2008)

This could be anything but yeah it looks like a certain scene. However it could be usual clone fighting mode with just a new stage.


----------



## TheWon (Sep 11, 2008)

*Nov 27*

Naruto Shippuden EX 3 dated in JapanTakara Tomy has announced the official release date of Naruto Shippuden Gekito Ninja Taisen EX 3 for the Wii in Shonen Jump Japanese magazine. The fighting game will be released on November 27 in Japan. Takara Tomy has also unveiled more screens of Hidan and Kakuzu from Akatsuki organization.


----------



## destinator (Sep 11, 2008)

you forgot that ^^


----------



## MS81 (Sep 11, 2008)

destinator said:


> you forgot that ^^



3 on 1 looks like the manga. 

Sasuke just used Nigashi-Chidori on them.


----------



## destinator (Sep 19, 2008)

he releases an omnidirectional wave of disintegrating energy

first video, kinda no comments on that "shit" xD.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 19, 2008)

yo do any1 think the Gecko OS will work because I'm looking forward to buying it.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 19, 2008)

jodecideion said:


> I think they made her for the american version only. They should put her in EX3. This would be a good chance for them to add characters they may have missed.
> 
> .


yeah but Kurenai,Baki and Yugau apear in the anime most likely they will put them in EX 3 to fill out the spaces sine this arc don't have many characters


----------



## TheWon (Sep 19, 2008)

same video without youtube.
 weatherman


----------



## ZigZag (Sep 19, 2008)

huh they look to have a better orobo mode, or maybe it's a little RPG story mode like Accel has?


----------



## Seany (Sep 20, 2008)

Heh it has a story mode like their DS version. Good! 
Not much else to say to that video other than Kakuzu and Hidan look cool. Oh and they still have Itachi's hand coming out of the front of the cloak!  This isn't pre time skip anymore you lazy lazy bastards.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 20, 2008)

Mr. Toon said:


> Heh it has a story mode like their DS version. Good!
> Not much else to say to that video other than Kakuzu and Hidan look cool. Oh and they still have Itachi's hand coming out of the front of the cloak!  This isn't pre time skip anymore you lazy lazy bastards.



he probably has a susano-0 mode.


----------



## Seany (Sep 20, 2008)

This early? and you know what 8ing is like D:

maybe in the next game.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 20, 2008)

Mr. Toon said:


> This early? and you know what 8ing is like D:
> 
> maybe in the next game.



so how much you think the game is gonna cover??


----------



## Seany (Sep 20, 2008)

It will only go up to the Orochi/Sasuke fight most likely. Remember it follows the anime  It would have gone further if there wasn't fillers..


----------



## MS81 (Sep 20, 2008)

Mr. Toon said:


> It will only go up to the Orochi/Sasuke fight most likely. Remember it follows the anime  It would have gone further if there wasn't fillers..



TBH, It can go all the way to Itachi/Sasuke fight since all the characters are in there.

remember after he fights Oro, he then fights Deidara and Itachi soon after.


----------



## Seany (Sep 20, 2008)

Yes but it won't XD


----------



## thesh00ter (Sep 20, 2008)

zigzag101 said:


> huh they look to have a better orobo mode, or maybe it's a little RPG story mode like Accel has?



better and NGNT EX don't mix


----------



## NL|MegaMika (Sep 24, 2008)

Pre-orders are up. I have some Play-Asia *USD 5.00 off coupons*, PM me if you want one.


----------



## ZigZag (Sep 24, 2008)

NL|MegaMika said:


> Pre-orders are up. I have some Play-Asia *USD 5.00 off coupons*, PM me if you want one.



Wow already?


----------



## destinator (Sep 25, 2008)

NL|MegaMika said:


> Pre-orders are up. I have some Play-Asia *USD 5.00 off coupons*, PM me if you want one.



As I said on gamefaqs, people just get the 10 off 50 from strikebang .


----------



## Raiyu (Sep 29, 2008)

^ Nice scan. The game is looking more like an RPG then a brawler like it used to be.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 30, 2008)

Raiyu said:


> ^ Nice scan. The game is looking more like an RPG then a brawler like it used to be.



nah just an extra mode.


----------



## Smok3d (Sep 30, 2008)

looks interesting.. imma get this game!


----------



## Raiyu (Sep 30, 2008)

MS81 said:


> nah just an extra mode.



I knew it was an extra mode. But still, it reminds me so much like an RPG lol


----------



## destinator (Oct 6, 2008)

New scan


----------



## GSP FTW (Oct 6, 2008)

whens this game coming out and im sure that it isnt english yet my english magazine had a review on it wierd...


----------



## MS81 (Oct 6, 2008)

cool new scan!!!!

why do it say Wii&PS3??


----------



## destinator (Oct 6, 2008)

Its an combo ad of EX3 and NUNS(check the right of the scan its also on gamekyo) on two pages together.


----------



## GSP FTW (Oct 6, 2008)

HELLO can someone answer me plz or ill go crazy with questions


----------



## destinator (Oct 6, 2008)

GSP FTW said:


> HELLO can someone answer me plz or ill go crazy with questions



OMFGWTFBBQ look on the scan!?


----------



## TheWon (Oct 6, 2008)

It seems now characters moves will effect everyone on the playing field. Instead of the person you are locked on it.


----------



## GSP FTW (Oct 6, 2008)

cool sorry about before but i cant read japenese anyway this looks immense and intense definite buy


----------



## Raiyu (Oct 6, 2008)

So this game goes from the Rescue Garra arc to the beginning of Team Snake Arc? Or am I wrong?


----------



## GSP FTW (Oct 7, 2008)

thats what i know of it but i could be wrong but ive seen on a site that the end of the story is sasuke orochimaru fight


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Oct 7, 2008)

i want this game because its a good subtitute for me not having a PS3 and being unable to play Ultimate ninja storm


----------



## Katsuragi (Oct 7, 2008)

Cool it looks fun.

I always liked the Gekitou series i'll probably get this.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 7, 2008)

getting a gekko for the wii.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 10, 2008)

character slot picture.



some  pic 


these came from this Gamespot tread:



and i think thre more pics in this link Link removed


----------



## Seany (Oct 10, 2008)

Sasuke's character model still needs work..


----------



## TheWon (Oct 10, 2008)

So EX 2 had 30 if you count Pre Skip Naruto and Sasuke. So if they take them out then thats 7 new characters. Since we know who 2 of them are. That leaves 5 new characters left. If they take 2 out and leave everyone else, but this is Tomy aka we half ass our work.

We will know soon.


----------



## destinator (Oct 10, 2008)

Why does everyone think they take out PTS Sasuke and Naruto? Could someone give me a logical reason why  they should do it? There wasnt cut a single character in 6 games yet!


----------



## TheWon (Oct 10, 2008)

Maybe because their was not logical reason to put them in the game. Except for roster space. They didn't make the puppet, and Akamaru playable in the EX games so far. Also when you look at the work of the US game. Where they are adding new characters, and creating their own. It's a chance for them to get it right.

The can add the 2 guys from Team Asuma, or even that monk guy.


----------



## destinator (Oct 10, 2008)

That really doesnt explain at all why they should suddenly remove 2 characters from the roster (a thing they havent done in 6 games). Also if it was for space, they could have choosen a different layout or included KN4 and Chiyo, so well no explanation why people come to this strange thought.


----------



## TheWon (Oct 11, 2008)

so akamura and the puppet is not a character removal? Well it doesn't really matter, but it's funny how the american version actually got something right.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 11, 2008)

This vid posted here yet?


----------



## destinator (Oct 11, 2008)

more videos (its labeld wrong)



jodecideion said:


> so akamura and the puppet is not a character removal? Well it doesn't really matter, but it's funny how the american version actually got something right.



Do you really want to compare those "characters" with PTS Naruto/Sasuke xD?


----------



## TheWon (Oct 11, 2008)

ya! Unless your going to go allout like accel. The are just s pointless. It's no need to argue this we both know Tomy is lazy as hell. The 5 extra characters could young gaara, rock lee, sakura, neji, and shino.


----------



## destinator (Oct 11, 2008)

Extra 5? There should be 6 new -(Hidan and Kakuzu) which leaves 4 (since PTS will stay ).


----------



## MS81 (Oct 11, 2008)

I just wanna see if Sasuke will have CS2. if Juugo,Suigetsu & Karin are in it.

the camera guy was looking the girl ass while she was playing EX3.


----------



## ZigZag (Oct 11, 2008)

MS81 said:


> I just wanna see if Sasuke will have CS2. if *Juugo,Suigetsu & Karin *are in it.



I wouldn't be supprised if they were in there, I think they should be, they can't just have a game that ends at the Hidan and Kakuzu Arc right? I would at least like them to go as far as the Sasuke vs. itachi fight. _(yeah, but probably not that far.)_


----------



## destinator (Oct 11, 2008)

I dont want to crush your dreams, but for like 99,99999999999999999999999% they wont be in .


----------



## Seany (Oct 11, 2008)

Lol that camera guy really wanted some ass. 
Anyway nothing new from the vids except we know that there will be 34 characters! 

Considering where the anime is, they should add 2 tails, Izuno, Kotetsu, Chiriku, Ino, KN4, and Chiyo. Let's see.


----------



## ZigZag (Oct 11, 2008)

destinator said:


> I dont want to crush your dreams, but for like 99,99999999999999999999999% they wont be in .



_Whyyyy? _


----------



## destinator (Oct 11, 2008)

They only include 1-2 arcs, so no chance for the Team Hebi Arc. Also the game is anime based and uh how many "years" until we gonna see that?


----------



## MS81 (Oct 11, 2008)

Izumo and Kotestu it is then.

but man I wish they would put Nibi in there as well.


----------



## ZigZag (Oct 11, 2008)

destinator said:


> They only include 1-2 arcs, so no chance for the Team Hebi Arc. Also the game is anime based and uh how many "years" until we gonna see that?



Well we wouldn't have to worry about that if they wouldn't put so many fillers in. If they didn't we would be at least to where Sasuke and deidara fight. 

To be honest, what's the next Arc after Hidan and Kakuzu?? I completely forgot..


*Edit:* Wow, I just realized, this game lacks new characters..
Only four  huh? Well Hidan and Kakuzu are two and the others are most likely TS CS2 Sasuke and Ino, _maybe 4TK Naruto_ (really doubt it though since he wasn't in EX2.) _I just lost a big hopes for this game._ 

Well I hope the gameplay is good; at least better then EX2 is all I'm asking...


----------



## TheWon (Oct 12, 2008)

zigzag101 said:


> Well we wouldn't have to worry about that if they wouldn't put so many fillers in. If they didn't we would be at least to where Sasuke and deidara fight.
> 
> To be honest, what's the next Arc after Hidan and Kakuzu?? I completely forgot..
> 
> ...



There is only one way around that my friend. I'll just say this. Out of all the Naruto Games even though I own the all. I only bought 1. Wink Wink


----------



## MS81 (Oct 12, 2008)

I wish 8Ding could make the next shippuuden game for 360.


----------



## Katsuragi (Oct 19, 2008)

I really hope TS Ino and Kurenai are in this game.Ino was my favorite character in most of the Naruto games and Kurenai really needs added to the NGNT series IMO.


----------



## ryne11 (Oct 20, 2008)

Katsuragi said:


> I really hope TS Ino and Kurenai are in this game.Ino was my favorite character in most of the Naruto games and Kurenai really needs added to the NGNT series IMO.



She plays good in Revolution 2
she is here
she is here


----------



## Yusei (Oct 21, 2008)

MS81 said:


> yo do any1 think the Gecko OS will work because I'm looking forward to buying it.



Yep. And if you still have system menu 3.2 you can patch the system to region free, so you don't need to load Gecko OS all the time.


----------



## TheWon (Oct 22, 2008)

new pic with Kureni


----------



## Splyte (Oct 22, 2008)

ZigZag said:


> _Whyyyy? _



Its because in terms of characters and/or special updates, they have consistently failed us so we know not to expect the unlikely characters by now. 



jodecideion said:


> new pic with Kureni



Cant say as I didnt expect this but kurenai is a nice addition to ex3.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 22, 2008)

new video..... maybe here


----------



## Katsuragi (Oct 22, 2008)

jodecideion said:
			
		

> new pic with Kureni



Cool Kurenai's in... Now for TS Ino... (I really don't care if her movesets the same from NGNT4)


----------



## MS81 (Oct 22, 2008)

I sure hope they have tag team supers.


----------



## TheWon (Oct 22, 2008)

Ya if they are not going to give us anything really new. Copy some of the good points of the new US Game.


----------



## ZigZag (Oct 22, 2008)

_Aw,_ the game cover looks sorta bad like the last ones.


----------



## destinator (Oct 22, 2008)

jodecideion said:


> Ya if they are not going to give us anything really new. Copy some of the good points of the new US Game.



Its prolly just the other way around  since Rev2 is based on the GNT EX 3(maybe 2.5) engine and contents ...


----------



## Katsuragi (Oct 22, 2008)

> I sure hope they have tag team supers.



Rev2 has tag team supers (I think..) So I'm pretty sure this game will have them too.Since I think Rev2 is based off EX3 like destinator said.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 22, 2008)

Katsuragi said:


> Rev2 has tag team supers (I think..) So I'm pretty sure this game will have them too.Since I think Rev2 is based off EX3 like destinator said.



yeah!!!!


----------



## fabio (Oct 22, 2008)

any exact dates this comes out in japan?


----------



## destinator (Oct 22, 2008)

27 november


----------



## fabio (Oct 22, 2008)

yay i'll make a stop at jr to pick it up then any new characters besides hidan and kazuko


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 2, 2008)

new scan this


----------



## Usubaa (Nov 2, 2008)

Why does the new character not surprise me at all?


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Nov 2, 2008)

lol Baki.

They really need to add Chiyo, Ino, Izumo, and Kotetsu, but no...they add Baki because he's already in the US game.


----------



## Katsuragi (Nov 2, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> new scan



Hm.. Baki.That doesn't surprise me at all.But I hear he's fun to play in Rev2,
so I might play as him when I get this game. *Is still hoping for TS Ino to be in this game*


----------



## MS81 (Nov 2, 2008)

Baki would be a good edition to the series.


----------



## Usubaa (Nov 2, 2008)

Baki would also confirm the laziness of Takara Tomy/8ing/whoever pastes 2 characters on here and calls it a game.


----------



## thesh00ter (Nov 2, 2008)

u gotta be freakin kiddin me

with all the shovelware that's put out i would've never thought this series would become part of it


----------



## TheWon (Nov 2, 2008)

Usubaa said:


> Baki would also confirm the laziness of Takara Tomy/8ing/whoever pastes 2 characters on here and calls it a game.



Ya that's why I been burning these games. Tomy/Eighting are jokes!



thesh00ter said:


> u gotta be freakin kiddin me
> 
> with all the shovelware that's put out i would've never thought this series would become part of it



Maybe if sales finally take a dive things will change.


----------



## Usubaa (Nov 2, 2008)

This is why I want a PS3 so badly. CC2 are the only ones so far that have made a Naruto game accurate. I hope Ubi tells the story better than what CC2 has been doing up till now, since Accel and Accel 2's storylines are trash (except the occasional pretty CG movies). 

I NEED THE RETURN OF ITACHI ARC DONE RIGHT!


----------



## fabio (Nov 2, 2008)

what is this CC2 you speak of?


----------



## ZigZag (Nov 2, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> new scan



I can't pull up the picture.


----------



## ryne11 (Nov 2, 2008)

Yugao will be playable. I am putting imaginary money on this 
I bet all the Stages in Revolution make it in too 

At least Bando/Kagura/Towa/Komachi are exclusive


----------



## thesh00ter (Nov 2, 2008)

jodecideion said:


> Ya that's why I been burning these games. Tomy/Eighting are jokes!
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if sales finally take a dive things will change.




lol, that's what i hope

but man, i guess they're satisfied with a little less then 100k.  i mean tha'ts pretty good sales wise but this series isn't worth keeping around.  i also hope the license get's expired or w/e so somebody else can pick it up


----------



## ZigZag (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh now I see the picture.
.......
Baki?? 
What the hell?
So those are the other two secret characters?
Baki and Kurenai?

Baki doesn't even _really_ show up in the fucking Shippuden series, why the hell would he be in this?
_This game gives me one blow after another._ I mean the only new characters I'm excited for are Hidan and Kakuzu, but the rest of the new characters are big disappointments for me.


----------



## ryne11 (Nov 2, 2008)

Baki plays awesomely is Revolution 2 though


----------



## -OZN- (Nov 4, 2008)

fabio said:


> what is this CC2 you speak of?



are the guy who make the ps2 naruto game, see for naruto accel 2 if you wonna some video on youtube


----------



## ZigZag (Nov 4, 2008)

ryne11 said:


> Baki plays awesomely is Revolution 2 though



To be honest, I could care less about Baki and his gameplay.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 4, 2008)

I still have GNT4 and from what i remember it was an awesome fighting game and a great naruto based game. I don't know about any of the others but from the random looks i've done off and on it looks like the GNT series has gone down the shitter over the past 2 years.


----------



## TheWon (Nov 4, 2008)

It's a shame too because Naruto GNT2 and 3 were awesome. 4 was ok, but I wish they had the Sound 5 in their normal forms. I didn't mine not getting all the fan service. I just wanted what suppose to be in the game. Certain characters moves etc etc. EX 1 started out bad not having Chiyo. The game's fighting engine is not in question. It's the extra effort they don't put in the game.


----------



## ZigZag (Nov 4, 2008)

And extra characters they take from the Rev games; as in PTS Naruto and Sasuke from Rev1 and Baki from Rev2.

_....Baki...come on.._


----------



## gaara454545 (Nov 6, 2008)

I always buying GNT series from the gamecube until now on Wii, but Takara Tomy always lazy in developing characters, I dont know why ?? 

I will be buying EX 3, but I thank god that I will be buying Naruto ultimate ninja storm, coz without it, I cant stand the lazy company that did EX 3, only two char. Hiden and Kakuzu, and kurenai, baki from revolution 2, oh my god this is bad.


----------



## Ministry (Nov 6, 2008)

jodecideion said:


> It's a shame too because Naruto GNT2 and 3 were awesome. 4 was ok, but I wish they had the Sound 5 in their normal forms. I didn't mine not getting all the fan service. I just wanted what suppose to be in the game. Certain characters moves etc etc. EX 1 started out bad not having Chiyo. The game's fighting engine is not in question. It's the extra effort they don't put in the game.



4 was by far the best of the series.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 6, 2008)

awesome ^^
hoping for Accel 3 soon ^^


----------



## MarkosSadren (Nov 6, 2008)

i played it, yesterday and..................................................................OMFG THAT MOST DEFENTATLY IS COMING TO MY LOUNGEROOM


----------



## Tachi67 (Nov 8, 2008)

Im looking forward to this game since i missed out on EX 1 and 2. Can't wait to use kakuzu, naruto, and sasuke. I cant stand the US anymore, all i see is 12 year olds with no variety in techniques. like so, example: OH MY GOD, I USE CLONES AND KICK PEOPLE IN THE AIR, AND THEN KICK THEM DOWN TO THE FLOOR.... that move has been in the past 4 naruto games.... so annoying...


----------



## ZigZag (Nov 8, 2008)

Tachi67 said:


> Im looking forward to this game since i missed out on EX 1 and 2. Can't wait to use kakuzu, naruto, and sasuke. I cant stand the US anymore, all i see is 12 year olds with no variety in techniques. like so, example: OH MY GOD, I USE CLONES AND KICK PEOPLE IN THE AIR, AND THEN KICK THEM DOWN TO THE FLOOR.... that move has been in the past 4 naruto games.... so annoying...



Well, I guess you haven't seen to much of the EX series..because....It's still the same....with the clones.


----------



## TheWon (Nov 10, 2008)

new Video


Dam Desi I hate you!
Ya the didn't remove the PTS N&S. Looking at .57 it seems the last 2 characters are Baki and maybe Ino.


----------



## Katsuragi (Nov 10, 2008)

jodecideion said:


> new Video
> 
> 
> Dam Desi I hate you!
> Ya the didn't remove the PTS N&S. Looking at .57 it seems the last 2 characters are Baki and maybe Ino.



Ino better be in it


----------



## gaara454545 (Nov 11, 2008)

In your dreams, coz Takara Tomy a very lazy company, I wish they proved me wrong. 

Also what the fuck we need 4 tails naruto already, and at least chiyo with puppets or without, do something takara tomy.


And thanks a lot for posting jodecideion.


----------



## Usubaa (Nov 11, 2008)

Takara Tomy never looks back and corrects their mistakes. Never look back. That is their way of the ninja: believe it!


----------



## ZigZag (Nov 11, 2008)

I shocked, after all the crap they put on this game, I'm still going to end up buying it.


----------



## TheWon (Nov 11, 2008)

ZigZag said:


> I shocked, after all the crap they put on this game, I'm still going to end up buying it.



Well I'm DL it. I;ll buy maybe part 4 or 5. With the CyberConnect starting over on the PS3. The have no competition when it comes to the Shippuuden license. I think depending on when they have a Shippuuden game that will have the characters to match them. They will at least do little something extra.

A PS3 Shippuuden game is at least a year off maybe more. Depending on when the episodes air here, and when they get to a certain arc.


----------



## Seany (Nov 11, 2008)

How can they even call this a game?? 
It's their most laziest attempt to date.

and fuck me! they finally updated Orochimaru! how long did that take them? 5 years?


----------



## Klue (Nov 11, 2008)

So they added Ino, Baki, Hidan and Kakuzu? 

What else?


----------



## TheWon (Nov 11, 2008)

Mr. Toon said:


> How can they even call this a game??
> It's their most laziest attempt to date.
> 
> and fuck me! they finally updated Orochimaru! how long did that take them? 5 years?




Ya about 5 years. It's really sad this is the kind of work the do. They have made some other cool anime games. There was that Inuyusha, One Piece, and BS DON. Now I realize why those games haven't gotten any sequels.


----------



## ZigZag (Nov 11, 2008)

Klue said:


> So they added Ino, Baki, Hidan and Kakuzu?
> 
> What else?



Also Kurenai and that's it.


----------



## TheWon (Nov 11, 2008)

Somebody over at Silconera is saying that the last characters is Yugao Uzuki. No Ino! Not sure if this is real, but dam this game is getting lame.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 12, 2008)

I just hope it would get up to Itachi fight!!!

I really would love for Takara Tomy to make a tag team Naruto game for 360.


----------



## Katsuragi (Nov 12, 2008)

jodecideion said:


> Somebody over at Silconera is saying that the last characters is Yugao Uzuki. No Ino! Not sure if this is real, but dam this game is getting lame.



Yeah I read that somewhere too.. That would really suck if its true..
Either way I'm getting this game anyway


----------



## ZigZag (Nov 12, 2008)

jodecideion said:


> Somebody over at Silconera is saying that the last characters is Yugao Uzuki. No Ino! Not sure if this is real, but dam this game is getting lame.



_Fuck that bullshit!_ 
_She's not even in Shippuden so she doesn't deserve to be in the damn game!_

Well if she does end up in the game I state that Takara Tomy has become lazy bastards. 
Even so...I'm still buying it.


----------



## Nekomena (Nov 13, 2008)

this game looks fun, but its character roster is... _really, really_ weird imo


----------



## MS81 (Nov 13, 2008)

damn if Team Ninja were to make this game it would be alot better.


----------



## Tachi67 (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm not too fond of the roster... but it'll do since I haven't played the last 2 EXs.
Though, at this point of the anime, they should've added a few new specials like Naruto's Fuuton: Rasenshuriken. They also should have added chiyo. Hey, even if they added the other hokages who have nothing to do with the shippuden storyline LOL, it would be pretty fun.


----------



## Klue (Nov 13, 2008)

Why would they add Baki? Why now?


----------



## Nekomena (Nov 14, 2008)

> I'm not too fond of the roster... but it'll do since I haven't played the last 2 EXs.



me too..i haven't played EX1 or 2, so i can live with the EX3 roster..but Yugao better not be the last character...


----------



## Usubaa (Nov 14, 2008)

These guys deserve a worldwide boycott.


----------



## Tachi67 (Nov 18, 2008)

i also have been hearing this hype for Ino... Wat's so special about Ino? I barely have seen her fight in Shippuden, so I Don't think her movesets will be that great, but all specials are cool in some way.


----------



## ZigZag (Nov 18, 2008)

Tachi67 said:


> i also have been hearing this hype for Ino... Wat's so special about Ino? I barely have seen her fight in Shippuden, so I Don't think her movesets will be that great, but all specials are cool in some way.



Well for one she's been neglected from EX2, and with her they can finally finish the 9 rookies in time skip form, and I myself sometimes injoyed playing as her in GNT4 and wouldn't mined having her as one of the secret characters in EX3. She would be _WAY_ better to have in the game then Yugao, the girl that has absolutely nothing to do with Shippuden and even Naruto in general.
I mean come on, she was just an add in on Rev2, why you ask? Because she didn't even play a part in the story mode. 
So what gives her the right to be in EX3?? Nothing. She would just be an add in just like PTS Naruto and Sasuke from EX2. Takara Tomy too lazy to even bother making new characters.


*Also, they never changed Naruto's special to Rasen Shuriken, what the hell is up with that? You'd think they would, but no.*


----------



## Tachi67 (Nov 18, 2008)

Yeah, i see. I totally agree, they should've added Naruto Rasenshuriken, since they added Sasuke's Chidori Nagashi. So its sorta not fair.


----------



## Tachi67 (Nov 18, 2008)

She's not made up. She's been seen once in the series, when kakashi visits Obito's memorial, during the Hokage's funeral. Anyways, i heard Ino was left out now... 8ing is kinda messed up, adding all of the 9 rookies, EXCEPT Ino... Lazy 8Ing


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 18, 2008)

sumptin aint right bout what they doin with the GNT series....its like fuckin retarded moves being made behind the scenes.

that random ass anbu broad. 

lol Baki.


....do sumptin worthwhile and potential disastrous and make up sum fuckin moves for zetsu or something. Narutimete Hero did shit like that and moves came to pass lol.


----------



## Even (Nov 19, 2008)

strange, roster is strange... I might get this, might not.. I'll see what other people say about it first...


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 19, 2008)

The anbu girl is hayate's sister. The guy baki kills.


----------



## moongem (Nov 19, 2008)

Lighten up guys! Think about it! They lack of new peoples makes up in new features like online! Adventure mode! Hidan and Kakuzu are enogh since there wasn't many in this season but i do agree naruto should have Rasen-shuriken. in the next game they shall have a shit load of characters cause they put all the new modes in this game ^_^ Tobi should be in it though... He was in the show, got attacked by deidara's feet. Hell thats more than Yugao ever did! I do wonder why they decided to add Baki and Yugao though...it was very random


----------



## fabio (Nov 19, 2008)

this game comes out next week right? i think i've asked this before


----------



## Tachi67 (Nov 19, 2008)

Sorry to break it to you, but Tomy took out Online since it will be too laggy. Other news is, well Tiger Mizuki is in it, yeah i kno he is a filler character but i have proof.


----------



## Nekomena (Nov 19, 2008)

> this game comes out next week right? i think i've asked this before



yes, next week (november 27th)


----------



## fabio (Nov 19, 2008)

^ thanks, looks like i might have to cancel my thanksgiving plans and stay home to play it that evening.


----------



## ZigZag (Nov 19, 2008)

Tachi67 said:


> Sorry to break it to you, but Tomy took out Online since it will be too laggy. Other news is, well Tiger Mizuki is in it, yeah i kno he is a filler character but i have proof.



Lol, that's a fake cover. 

Yeah, I know it sucks that theres no online.


----------



## TheWon (Nov 20, 2008)

Don't know what this is all about.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URz1qJ3aC4M


Do anyone see any difference in Naruto Fox Form?

All so it's a shame that Naruto is not online, but The New Hitman Reborn, Bleach vs and even Castlevania Judgement are.


----------



## ZigZag (Nov 20, 2008)

jodecideion said:


> Don't know what this is all about.
> this movie
> 
> Do anyone see any difference in Naruto Fox Form?




Yeah, if you can see Naruto has a _"new"_ special, you know the one that's from GNT4 and/or Rev2 where OTK shoots this wave at them and it slash them. See it?
I guess that's okay, but I would love to have 4TK Naruto then just taking the special from Rev2 and adding it to EX3.


----------



## Katsuragi (Nov 21, 2008)

Damn, no Ino. 

Eh, I guess I don't care.I'll still have fun with this game regardless.


----------



## Nekomena (Nov 21, 2008)

does anyone know if you can use a game cube controller with this game?


----------



## ZigZag (Nov 21, 2008)

Nekomena said:


> does anyone know if you can use a game cube controller with this game?



I don't see why not. 
They had it for EX2 so I would think they would allow you to use GameCube controller for number 3.


----------



## Nekomena (Nov 21, 2008)

^ yeah i hope you can.i think using the wiimote would be hard to do.


----------



## Tachi67 (Nov 21, 2008)

Looks like 8ing might not be this bad this year. If they aren't stupid, then 2TK Naruto Might Be in The Game, If you look at the picture in the link and zoom in, u see naruto has some sort of 2 tails

wow gold


----------



## destinator (Nov 22, 2008)

2TK wow we're one year after 4TK already :s ...


----------



## Tachi67 (Nov 22, 2008)

> 2TK wow we're one year after 4TK already :s ...



It's still better than OTK Naruto :/


----------



## Seany (Nov 22, 2008)

I don't understand..they even added KN4 onto their DS game, so why not on the Wii? Jesus.


----------



## ZigZag (Nov 22, 2008)

It's a little late to be adding 2TK to the game don't you think? It should of been done a long time ago. Also it would be way better to have 4TK on there.


----------



## Seany (Nov 22, 2008)

They'll probably add him in the next one, just like they added Kabuto waaayyy later than they should have..


----------



## ZigZag (Nov 22, 2008)

If so then why did they add just 2 tails? 3 would still be better; the fact that Naruto is only in two tails form for a little bit.


----------



## Seany (Nov 22, 2008)

Haha Lord knows what they are thinking..
they actually put effort into the earlier games..


----------



## ZigZag (Nov 22, 2008)

It seems once they started to the Wii they just became really lazy. First with EX where the character roster was pitiful and small. With EX2 they were real lazy and just added PTS Naruto and Sasuke from Rev1 because they didn't feel like making up new characters; also for the new time skip forms of all the other characters like Kiba, Shino, Hinata and others they keeped the same movelists and specials from Rev1 and put it on EX2. They could of at least added 4TK Naruto on EX2, but no, too much trouble to do so. Now we have EX3 which is just sad, I mean really sad, the only thing they actually put effort in making was Hidan and Kakuzu. 

Once they moved to the EX series it's just been one fail after another. 

But in the end I still end up buying them.


----------



## Seany (Nov 22, 2008)

It wouldn't be so bad if they just updated all the characters in each game. Look at Naruto, he hasn't even got FRS in 3


----------



## ZigZag (Nov 22, 2008)

Mr. Toon said:


> It wouldn't be so bad if they just updated all the characters in each game. Look at Naruto, he hasn't even got FRS in 3



Now that's bull. You'd think they would have enough sense to add the special to the game, but no, they keeped it to the same as the they had in EX2.
What I don't get is why they did that. I mean they pretty much changed TS Naruto's special in every game, but they stop right here where they actually have a good reason to change it but not?? That makes no sense at all.


----------



## Seany (Nov 22, 2008)

Aye Aye.
Well i'm waiting for number 4 personally. We'll get Pain and such then.


----------



## ZigZag (Nov 22, 2008)

I'll be wait for that too, but in the mean time I'll be playing number 3. 

But hey, I can't complain all the time, I never bought Rev2 and never played as Baki or that one purple haired girl that no one knows about becuase shes not even in the show. So I guess it's not all bad....._Ahh who am I kidding??_ In the end this game *SUCKS*.


----------



## Nekomena (Nov 22, 2008)

^ i'm going to enjoy it anyway. 
well... i think...


----------



## Tachi67 (Nov 23, 2008)

Yeah I Agree, I End Up Buying Any Naruto Game Even If It Sucks LOL
They seriously need to make a new moveset for at least the main characters. and not adding Ino?!?!?!? WTH, She has done a lot more than Yugao who only appears in ONE episode, and doesn't do crap, all she did was say Hi Kakashi, Visiting Obito's Memorial? There were a few other characters they could've added, Izumo and That One Other Guy That Helped Him Fight Kakuzu. Plus, Naruto's Rasenshuriken is coming up in a few episodes, so it wouldn't be bad if they added it before the episode airs -_-' freakin lazy idiots that needs to do work.


----------



## Nekomena (Nov 24, 2008)

does anyone know if theres any new stages?


----------



## MS81 (Nov 25, 2008)

Nekomena said:


> does anyone know if theres any new stages?



most likely there is new stages. tbh I'm just gonna w8 for the 4th installment.


----------



## fabio (Nov 25, 2008)

yay i'm picking it up when it hit shelves tomorrow!


----------



## Nekomena (Nov 25, 2008)

^ your lucky.i won't get it until this monday (or about that time).my brother pre-ordered it for us.

you live in Japan, fabio?


----------



## fabio (Nov 25, 2008)

yes yes, i'm at either of those locations listed on my location tab
but tomorrow i'll be at nagoya station up on the 5 floor to buy it.


----------



## destinator (Nov 25, 2008)

Love the internet <3

I expect to play it tomorrow too .


----------



## fabio (Nov 25, 2008)

there isn't any online gameplay on it right?

thats the only thing i hate about living abroad, i'm out of the loop on movies sports and video games


----------



## Nekomena (Nov 25, 2008)

^ no.there isn't any online.


----------



## Katsuragi (Nov 26, 2008)

fabio said:


> yay i'm picking it up when it hit shelves tomorrow!



Whenever you get it, could you list who the default characters are?


----------



## insane111 (Nov 26, 2008)

Why are you reading my old posts? Freak.


----------



## ZigZag (Nov 26, 2008)

insane111 said:


> The game is out now, hopefully some gameplay videos pop up tonight. The copy I ordered won't get here until Friday



I doubt anyone would want to waste their time posting videos of it when they could be playing it.

Lucky for all who get the game today or the next, I on the other hand have to wait at least 6 or more days before mine comes.


----------



## destinator (Nov 27, 2008)

You can make videos while playing it <.<


----------



## ZigZag (Nov 27, 2008)

destinator said:


> You can make videos while playing it <.<



_Thanks for pointing out the obvious._

No, what I mean is in stead of put up all that crap, sit back and play the game out first and maybe unlock a few characters while your at it.


----------



## Mendrox (Nov 27, 2008)

Well hopefuly the Iso will be released soon. My backup loader waits.. :/


----------



## destinator (Nov 27, 2008)

The game is out for half a day already .

Anyway playing it now, video blow out later.


----------



## destinator (Nov 27, 2008)

Well I only captured the intro so far, and with the terrible story mode I have no clue if I gonna play more.

Anyway for now:


----------



## ZigZag (Nov 27, 2008)

destinator said:


> Well I only captured the intro so far, and with the terrible story mode I have no clue if I gonna play more.
> 
> Anyway for now:



Lol that's a shit intro.


----------



## fabio (Nov 27, 2008)

i got it as well as the one piece game earlier yesterday haven't played yet though due to thanksgiving festivities


----------



## Nekomena (Nov 27, 2008)

destinator said:
			
		

> Well I only captured the intro so far, and with the terrible story mode I have no clue if I gonna play more.
> 
> Anyway for now:



thanks for the video, though the intro isn't very good 

for the people that have this game, i have a lot of questions for you :
1.who are the starting characters?
2.are there any new stages?
3.whats crisis mode like?

sorry for all the questions


----------



## destinator (Nov 27, 2008)

1. eh enough some rookies, sand guys and most akatsuki
2. I think one
3. well its okay nothing uber special

btw no fuuton rasengan and characters need to be bought from the store, with a ex2 savegame you get lots of money so that you can buy 3/4 of the chars already


----------



## Nekomena (Nov 27, 2008)

^ you buy characters? you could buy characters in NGNT2 and NGNT3 too, right?

rookies, sand siblings and most of Akatsuki are the starting characters? is Sasuke a starting character?

thanks for answering my questions.


----------



## destinator (Nov 27, 2008)

no he isnt


----------



## ZigZag (Nov 27, 2008)

destinator said:


> btw no fuuton rasengan and characters need to be bought from the store, with a ex2 savegame you get lots of money so that you can buy 3/4 of the chars already



They brought back that store crap that I hated from GNT2??? Damn, I was hoping the last time I would see that _was_ in GNT2.


----------



## destinator (Nov 27, 2008)

Yeah, cant be helped, the game in general is crap anyway .


----------



## ZigZag (Nov 27, 2008)

But I'm still buying it for the new Akatsuki, that's it.


----------



## destinator (Nov 27, 2008)

Got lucky ...

Kakuzu Moveset: 

The other hidan video is still in line :s.


----------



## ZigZag (Nov 27, 2008)

So destinator, did you unlock everything?


----------



## Tachi67 (Nov 27, 2008)

It kind of sucks that they brought back the Shop, I rather be doing some fun missions, and fight some cool battles with some friends over to unlock the characters, than raising stupid money to buy people. The Hurricane Clash Mode Isn't That Great Either. Run Around Maze Fighting Generic Ninjas, that you don't even have to fight, just jump over their heads and keep running.


----------



## destinator (Nov 27, 2008)

Its pointless to fight them ... the mode is just uber crap and shouldnt even have passed quality control with its uber slow downs.


----------



## Usubaa (Nov 28, 2008)

So I'm guessing this game sucks more than Broken Bonds? That I made a good decision pickin BB up instead of this one?


----------



## MS81 (Nov 28, 2008)

yo man I'll rather w8 for til part 4 bcuz I bought gnt3 for GC and pt.4 the only diff was that tag mode had specific characters who u could team up with. and more stages and characters.


----------



## destinator (Nov 28, 2008)

Usubaa said:


> So I'm guessing this game sucks more than Broken Bonds? That I made a good decision pickin BB up instead of this one?



BB = god (except that GNT still has better fighting) xD.


----------



## ZigZag (Nov 28, 2008)

This game should be called Naruto Shippuuden Gekitou Ninja Taisen EX *2.5*


----------



## Nekomena (Nov 28, 2008)

well, regardless i'm getting this game.. 
i'll probably get it either tomorrow or this monday.


----------



## Tachi67 (Nov 28, 2008)

Nekomena said:


> well, regardless i'm getting this game..
> i'll probably get it either tomorrow or this monday.



Same here, but mine won't be coming until sometime next week. I would love to call this the 3rd game, but I'll call it:

Naruto Shippuden Gekitou Ninja Taisen EX 2 ~Kakuzu & Hidan Edition~


----------



## ZigZag (Nov 28, 2008)

Tachi67 said:


> Same here, but mine won't be coming until sometime next week. I would love to call this the 3rd game, but I'll call it:
> 
> Naruto Shippuden Gekitou Ninja Taisen EX 2 ~Kakuzu & Hidan Edition~



Noo, it's 2.5!


----------



## destinator (Nov 28, 2008)

2.05 <_< ......


----------



## Katsuragi (Nov 28, 2008)

> Same here, but mine won't be coming until sometime next week.



My copy of this game (and Nekomena's shes my sister) will be coming about monday like she said.But I won't be getting a Wii Freeloader for a few more days.


----------



## ryne11 (Nov 28, 2008)

Why is Kakuzu so short compared to Kakashi 


So America made out for once, or is it still better than Revolution 2?


----------



## destinator (Nov 29, 2008)

As a update Rev 2 clearly wins!

If you dont have other EX games EX3 might be better because it has some more "awesome" characters like Hidan and Kakuzu xD.


----------



## insane111 (Nov 29, 2008)

Why are you reading my old posts? Freak.


----------



## mugenmarv (Nov 29, 2008)

This game blows, they even kept same menus,same movesets, same lifebars... kinda lame yeah put Kakuzu,Hidan pwn!


----------



## Seany (Nov 29, 2008)

^ Same menus?  I didn't think they were that lazy


----------



## ZigZag (Nov 29, 2008)

Mr. Toon said:


> ^ Same menus?  I didn't think they were that lazy



Well technically there different, How? They changed the colours of them, that's it. 

Oh yeah, they sorta stole the menu music from Rev2 and they also used there character roster music from EX1.


----------



## Nekomena (Nov 29, 2008)

destinator said:
			
		

> If you dont have other EX games EX3 might be better because it has some more "awesome" characters like Hidan and Kakuzu xD.



yeah, i wouldn't want to get this game if I already had EX2.


----------



## Tachi67 (Nov 29, 2008)

I was thinking about this game today. I came up with a thought that, 8ing took a year to make Hurricane Clash Mode, and didn't update much of the other things because they want to see if this mode will be fun and successful. So next year, if it is successful, they'll keep this mode, and add more characters and more designs for the menus and etc.


----------



## ZigZag (Nov 29, 2008)

Tachi67 said:


> I was thinking about this game today. I came up with a thought that, 8ing took a year to make Hurricane Clash Mode, and didn't update much of the other things because they want to see if this mode will be fun and successful. So next year, if it is successful, they'll keep this mode, and add more characters and more designs for the menus and etc.



The only reason why I think this is crap is because they rushed it out. They were try to keep up with the anime and they were falling a bit behind, so if they have a head start on number 4 then I'm sure it will be way better.
It's just like GNT4; I have a feeling that EX series is going to be just as good at number 4 as well.


----------



## TheWon (Nov 30, 2008)

They are just lazy. I cut the some slack because of the anime filler arc. Overall they haven't tried with this series since the Gamecube days. I'll by another copy when EX5/6 comes out. For now A burning I will go!


----------



## Nekomena (Dec 1, 2008)

*sigh* well, my game didn't come today. 
oh well, hopefully it will come tomorrow.


----------



## ZigZag (Dec 1, 2008)

Nekomena said:


> *sigh* well, my game didn't come today.
> oh well, hopefully it will come tomorrow.



I still haven't ordered mine.


----------



## Katsuragi (Dec 1, 2008)

Question:
My friend don't think that she can use the Wiimote very well with this game, so she wants to use the GameCube controller instead.But I'd rather use the Wiimote.So, can you use a Wiimote _AND_ a GameCube Controller at the same time?


----------



## Usubaa (Dec 1, 2008)

Of course you can. If it's the same as Revolution 1.


----------



## Katsuragi (Dec 1, 2008)

^ Ok, thanks!


----------



## ryne11 (Dec 1, 2008)

What was the 1 new stage?


----------



## Katsuragi (Dec 1, 2008)

^ I heard its some forest stage from the Anime.
Though I'm not sure...


----------



## ryne11 (Dec 1, 2008)

You mean the forest stage from Revolution 1 and 2? or something?


----------



## Katsuragi (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm not really sure, I just read somewhere that the new stage in this game is some forest stage....


----------



## destinator (Dec 2, 2008)

ryne11 said:


> What was the 1 new stage?



 the one in this video


----------



## ryne11 (Dec 2, 2008)

Talk about halfass


----------



## ZigZag (Dec 2, 2008)

At least they could of changed the BGM.


----------



## destinator (Dec 3, 2008)

Working is forbidden at 8ing, only cut & paste is allowed, or they will fire you!!!


----------



## Splyte (Dec 3, 2008)

This is hilarious. I've never played any of the EX series or the Rev series, my last game was gnt4 and i was thinking of picking ex3 up since there will be alot of new characters for me but after hearing the lag is still here. Maybe ill wait for EX4 for pain and konan.


----------



## Nekomena (Dec 3, 2008)

destinator said:


> the one in this video



*that's* the new stage? 
haha that sucks 

P.S. i still don't have this game yet..


----------



## ZigZag (Dec 3, 2008)

I don't have it either still.


----------



## Katsuragi (Dec 5, 2008)

I got this game today, but I can't get it working.I put the Freeloader in my wii, the "color bars" appear on the screen twice like its supposed to.Then I put in the game, the screen shows the NGNTEX3 title and I push "Start Game" (Or whatever it is) but after that, nothing happens.The screen just goes black.Whats wrong?
BTW my Wii is Version 2.2

*EDIT:* Nevermind I got it working


----------



## ZigZag (Dec 5, 2008)

Katsuragi said:


> I got this game today, but I can't get it working.I put the Freeloader in my wii, the "color bars" appear on the screen twice like its supposed to.Then I put in the game, the screen shows the NGNTEX3 title and I push "Start Game" (Or whatever it is) but after that, nothing happens.The screen just goes black.Whats wrong?
> BTW my Wii is Version 2.2



They have Wii freeloaders now? If so, does it say that it's able to play import Wii games?? Because I know they made a Wii freeloader, but it would only work for gamecube import games. 

Sorry, I can't really help you too much with that since my Wii is Japanese so there's no need for a freeloader.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2008)

Looks like a sweet game n' all, but i don't play my wii anymore. I would prefer to get it for the XBOX 360 when i get one for x'mas, that is if its out for the 360 or not.


----------



## Shugorei (Dec 5, 2008)

I just got the game the other day but am not allowed to play it till christmas oh well how is it anyway?



Katsuragi said:


> I got this game today, but I can't get it working.I put the Freeloader in my wii, the "color bars" appear on the screen twice like its supposed to.Then I put in the game, the screen shows the NGNTEX3 title and I push "Start Game" (Or whatever it is) but after that, nothing happens.The screen just goes black.Whats wrong?
> BTW my Wii is Version 2.2



Don't know if this has been answered or not but i had the same problem too when i used Freeloader on my PAL Wii Console the game would show the game in the window but wouldn't load the game up, I think its something to do with the TV if it isn't playing the game.

It took me having to buy another Wii a Japanese one to actually get the game to work properly.


----------



## Katsuragi (Dec 5, 2008)

^
Nevermind, I got the game working.All I had to do is update my Wii *WITH* this game and it worked fine.


----------



## Tachi67 (Dec 6, 2008)

So The Basically, The Improvements Are The Crisis Modes, and Hidan And Kakuzu. Seems like a good improvement from the CONR series.


----------



## Nekomena (Dec 6, 2008)

yay! i finally got the game yesterday. 
its pretty fun, my favorite character is Tenten.


----------



## Katsuragi (Dec 6, 2008)

> its pretty fun, my favorite character is Tenten.



My favorite character is Temari or Sasuke.


----------



## Tachi67 (Dec 7, 2008)

The game is actually pretty fun. The graphics are ok, though the framerate is pretty awkward. Like when Im playing 4 player its 30 fps, and then when one guy gets killed, the framerate goes up to 60 fps.


----------



## Katsuragi (Dec 7, 2008)

I play 4-Player alot with my friends, and I personally don't mind the low fps in 4-Player mode.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Dec 7, 2008)

this is just pathetic I mean no Ino, yet Kurenai, Baki and Yugao are in the game. they were just stolen from Rev 2. idk why some people are saying rev2 took kurenai from ex3 when it's obvious they ex3 stole her. only new characters are Hidan and Kakuzu. sure they gave everyone something new with the crisis modes. probably took them a year or almost to think of what to give them in crisis mode lol. I mean I still think it's a good game but cmon why no Ino


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 7, 2008)

orochimarusama21 said:


> this is just pathetic I mean no Ino, yet Kurenai, Baki and Yugao are in the game. they were just stolen from Rev 2. idk why some people are saying rev2 took kurenai from ex3 when it's obvious they ex3 stole her. only new characters are Hidan and Kakuzu. sure they gave everyone something new with the crisis modes. probably took them a year or almost to think of what to give them in crisis mode lol. I mean I still think it's a good game but cmon why no Ino



because shes fuckin useless and hasn't done a goddamn thing in shippuuden. i hope she dies with her daddy.


----------



## Rillo (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi guys!
Well,i don't really understand a lot about japanese..
So can you please explain me how do i get to "shop" menu?
In EX2 i unlocked all the chars by doing fights on 1vs1 mode,with my brother..i didn't know that i could buy them! =.=

Waiting your answers!

Rillo!


----------



## ZigZag (Dec 7, 2008)

orochimarusama21 said:


> this is just pathetic I mean no Ino, yet Kurenai, Baki and Yugao are in the game. they were just stolen from Rev 2. idk why some people are saying rev2 took kurenai from ex3 when it's obvious they ex3 stole her. only new characters are Hidan and Kakuzu. sure they gave everyone something new with the crisis modes. probably took them a year or almost to think of what to give them in crisis mode lol. I mean I still think it's a good game but cmon why no Ino



Well you have to understand, this game was intended for Japan and not the US, so really Japan was never able to play as Baki and all the other characters from Rev2 because Rev2 was a US release only. It took me a while to understand that. 



Rillo said:


> Hi guys!
> Well,i don't really understand a lot about japanese..
> So can you please explain me how do i get to "shop" menu?
> In EX2 i unlocked all the chars by doing fights on 1vs1 mode,with my brother..i didn't know that i could buy them! =.=
> ...



Try watching this and see if that works.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cc2MaBtEQwg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rillo (Dec 7, 2008)

That was so useful!
Thanks a lot!

Going to buy all that stuff!

(the guy that speaks on that vid is pretty boring lol )

Cheers!^^


----------



## fabio (Dec 7, 2008)

the wii needs to upgrade to 1080p it looks like shit.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Dec 7, 2008)

ZigZag said:


> Well you have to understand, this game was intended for Japan and not the US, so really Japan was never able to play as Baki and all the other characters from Rev2 because Rev2 was a US release only. It took me a while to understand that.



no that doesn't really matter because how do you have a naruto game without all of the konoha 12 in the game it's just stupid. and to the person that said Ino hasn't done anything in Shippuden -.- I would like to know what Kurenai, Baki or Yugao have done that is greater than what Ino has done?


----------



## ZigZag (Dec 7, 2008)

orochimarusama21 said:


> no that doesn't really matter because how do you have a naruto game without all of the konoha 12 in the game it's just stupid. and to the person that said Ino hasn't done anything in Shippuden -.- I would like to know what Kurenai, Baki or Yugao have done that is greater than what Ino has done?



Yeah, your right. Ino would be the best idea to have, just get ride of Yugao. 
I mean I can understand Kurenai and Baki since their teachers or whatever, but still, Yugao had no point, not even in Rev2.


----------



## RyRyMini (Dec 7, 2008)

This game is nothing without Ino.


----------



## Nekomena (Dec 7, 2008)

yeah i miss Ino.it's weird having all the teams in this game complete except team 10.


----------



## fabio (Dec 7, 2008)

but, what exactly ino could do in the game(if she were there)
i didn't like her in ultimate ninja storm


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Dec 9, 2008)

ZigZag said:


> Yeah, your right. Ino would be the best idea to have, just get ride of Yugao.
> I mean I can understand Kurenai and Baki since their teachers or whatever, but still, Yugao had no point, not even in Rev2.



see your wrong there though. as Yugao was in the story mode of Rev2 and i'm not saying I don't like Baki, Yugao or Kurenai i'm saying that it's kind of stupid taht they were chosen to be in the game before Ino. I mean wouldn't they want to complete the teams first? I mean I know why they took Baki, Yugao and Kurenai is only because they were already made for rev2 and they stole them. but I mean cmon it wouldn't take much to just edit ino's outfit and change like one or two moves maybe not even change anything which is what they did for some characters that they "added" in ex2. I mean they basically took the characters in ex2 from revolution 1 changed a bit of stuff and changed there outfits. some characters moves weren't even changed at all like Shino and Hinata. but at least with ex3 they added the cool crisis mode additions which makes certain characters a lot better.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 9, 2008)

fabio said:


> the wii needs to upgrade to 1080p it looks like shit.



yeah it will definitely look like crap once it hit 1080p.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm just gonna w8 for ex4 instead when everyone's in it.


----------



## gaara454545 (Dec 14, 2008)

fabio said:


> i just hope the upcoming bleach game is better than th e previous
> anyone know when thats coming out? i remember seeing it on commercials but i don't remember the date.



Yes Bleach Versus Crusade on 18/12, waiting for it on fire, its must be good, coz there r too many characters in it.


----------



## fabio (Dec 14, 2008)

^ 
the previous bleach game had a lot of characters but it sucked the wang


----------



## ZigZag (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh snap, I _finally_ got the game damn it.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm ready to see EX4 on 360.


----------



## ZigZag (Jan 8, 2009)

You crazy.


----------



## raininggemini (Jan 9, 2009)

Awesome, a must-buy this year for me.. now that I think about it, I don't have Naruto games for my Wii yet


----------

